# WILLOW EDDIES



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Gonna be out at willow eddies in Topsy right by Lake Charles this sunday 09/17/2011. Prolly gonna have about 7 bikes.


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

got a few bikes goin on saturday two brutes, two ranchers, and possibly a king quad


----------

